# Sabre Saw blade



## edwarda909 (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a sabre saw model 17240. The blade keeps flying out when it meets the slightest resistance in the wood. Currently using blade model 64367, recommended by a salesman at Sears. Have tried other blades with same result. Any help?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yes, something is wrong...*

A pin is missing, or a screw or the blade is not seating. The blade has a small notch in the end which must locate on a cross pin. The tightening collar may be split. Without a photo of both the blade and the end of the shaft it's hard to tell...:blink: bill


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Sometimes, I can't believe it took me this many years to break down and buy a Bosch jig saw. I feel your pain.:laughing:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

H. A. S. said:


> Sometimes, I can't believe it took me this many years to break down and buy a Bosch jig saw. I feel your pain.:laughing:


Dumber still! I replaced the blade holder three times. Finally I dropped the saw and the plastic broke.

Can you see a Bosch 1590?


----------

